# who knows what this is???



## acjohnson53 (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## acjohnson53 (Aug 10, 2017)

it's me....lol


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 10, 2017)

4th part of a sq

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## CLewey44 (Aug 10, 2017)

Sun/Kether...point within a circle...yadi yada yada


----------



## Thomas Stright (Aug 10, 2017)

Looks like optics on one of my sbr's


----------



## LK600 (Aug 10, 2017)

Thomas Stright said:


> Looks like optics on one of my sbr's


My first thought ran along those lines to lol.


----------



## rpbrown (Aug 10, 2017)

LK600 said:


> My first thought ran along those lines to lol.



Yep, mine also


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 10, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> point within a circle


Sounds good.


----------



## Derek Harvey (Aug 10, 2017)

It's Bart Simpsons eye.

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## CLewey44 (Aug 11, 2017)

acjohnson53 said:


> View attachment 5921



Bro. AC, what does it mean to you?


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 11, 2017)

It's a Circumpunct.


----------



## coachn (Aug 11, 2017)

acjohnson53 said:


> View attachment 5921


Only one of a pair unleashed!


----------



## goomba (Aug 11, 2017)

It is a symbol which is and of itself nothing but represents various ideas or things that have been attached to it.

But to play along it is also represents the Monad.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 12, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> It's a Circumpunct.


Winner !


----------



## Bloke (Aug 12, 2017)

JamestheJust said:


> "The ancient symbol known as the dot in the circle, circled dot, circle with a point, or a circumpunct, is one of the oldest symbols known to humans."
> http://gnosticwarrior.com/circumpunct.html
> 
> Seem to have gone around in a circle.


And you too, winner


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Aug 13, 2017)

It is a visual representation of the infinite universe.  A circle whose center is everywhere and whose circumference is nowhere.  The dot in the center representing an individual and the circle representing the limits of his knowledge of reality.


----------



## CLewey44 (Aug 13, 2017)

pointwithinacircle2 said:


> It is a visual representation of the infinite universe.  A circle whose center is everywhere and whose circumference is nowhere.  The dot in the center representing an individual and the circle representing the limits of his knowledge of reality.



I saw your name on another post recently and wondered if you'd answer.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Aug 14, 2017)

Preach My Brother/G\


----------



## Brother_Steve (Aug 14, 2017)

If a dot is an indivisible part of space and the circle is a 2D object, what is the scale of the circle?

I have my opinion drawn from ritual. I'm curious what others think and if they are on the same page as I am, can we truly judge another Brother?


----------



## coachn (Aug 14, 2017)

The Circumpunct is a symbol used to convey...

The Sun
Apollo
Gold
The Womb
The Unification of male and female
God
The Individual in Relation to his Due Bounds.
The Breast
An Eye
A Cone (looking down upon it)
It's been around long before Freemasonry was even thought of.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 14, 2017)

Brother_Steve said:


> If a dot is an indivisible part of space and the circle is a 2D object, what is the scale of the circle?
> 
> I have my opinion drawn from ritual. I'm curious what others think and if they are on the same page as I am, can we truly judge another Brother?



If the circumpunct is cteated by the compass, the scale would adjust. As both are not limited by physicality because they're symbols representing ideas (and ideals), the size of the scale is only limited by your abilities.


----------



## coachn (Aug 14, 2017)

Brother_Steve said:


> If a dot is an indivisible part of space and the circle is a 2D object, what is the scale of the circle?


Scale is irrelevant.


Brother_Steve said:


> I have my opinion drawn from ritual. I'm curious what others think and if they are on the same page as I am, can we truly judge another Brother?


You bet we can.  Furthermore, we can sentence him too.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 15, 2017)

pointwithinacircle2 said:


> It is a visual representation of the infinite universe. A circle whose center is everywhere and whose circumference is nowhere. The dot in the center representing an individual and the circle representing the limits of his knowledge of reality.


With your name it certainly dosen't surprise me that you have an impressive definition for the picture, lol.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 15, 2017)

coachn said:


> You bet we can. Furthermore, we can sentence him too.


coachn strikes again, lol.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Aug 15, 2017)

coachn said:


> Scale is irrelevant.
> 
> You bet we can.  Furthermore, we can sentence him too.


I was speaking on the lack of a dimension and that a Brother sets the radius of his passions.


----------



## coachn (Aug 15, 2017)

Brother_Steve said:


> I was speaking on the lack of a dimension and that a Brother sets the radius of his passions.


Thanks for the clarification. _That being said..._

*A Brother*, _by virtue of being held to account for his passions as prescribed by Freemasonic ritual_, *should set the radius of his passions* short of causing any and all sufferings upon others that he is compelled to embrace for himself.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 15, 2017)

coachn said:


> *A Brother*, _by virtue of being held to account to his passions as prescribed by Freemasonic ritual_, *should set the radius of his passions* short of causing any and all sufferings upon others that he is compelled to embrace for himself.


Yes!


----------



## coachn (Aug 15, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Yes!


http://buildinghiram.blogspot.com/2017/08/a-brother-asks-passions-radius.html


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 16, 2017)

Great one coachn!


----------

